# Identifing Indian classical music



## Thethinkingthinker (Apr 21, 2012)

In Indian classical music is divided into two styles-- Hindustani and Carnatic music

Hindustani music is easily identifieable by the speed. The aalap is the slow movement of the raga(scale) and is long next is faster and is called Jod, and jhala and so on.

Carnatic music is identifieable by the slow aalap after which the singing begins


----------

